# Steering Wheel not level when going straight



## Kris Ryback (Apr 19, 2004)

:fluffy: 

1988 Nissan Sentra

HI,

I had my steering aligned at the shop. When I got it back I noticed the steering wheel is must be turned a bit to right to go in a straight line.

It works fine but is a bit weird when driving straight with the streering wheel turned to the right consistantly. 

Is there an easy way to fix this or must I take it back to the shop for realignment? Can I just remove the steering wheel an turn it to the left a few degrees to fix this.

What should I do ?


thx 
Kris :waving:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

that really bugs me when that happens, I just wait to go get it realigned when I get new tires. Your steering and/or suspension could be excessively worn too if it was aligned rescently and is now "off", does the wheel pull to either side when accelerating on a flat surface?


----------



## Kris Ryback (Apr 19, 2004)

*Just realigned yesterday*



minute rice sentra said:


> that really bugs me when that happens, I just wait to go get it realigned when I get new tires. Your steering and/or suspension could be excessively worn too if it was aligned rescently and is now "off", does the wheel pull to either side when accelerating on a flat surface?



I just replaced the struts myself last week and it was a bit off. I decided to get the car realigned. The tires are new 4 months old. After the realignment the steering was not level. 

I think when he set the alignment of the tires he must have had the wheel turned to the right without checking it.

So the car runs in a straight line now but the wheel must be held in a non level position. If I turn it level the whole car goes left. 

Is it possible to remove the wheel and turn it a few degrees to the and tighen it down or is there a setting on the steering mechanism?

thx

Kris


----------



## CERBERUS XE (Feb 2, 2004)

My 90 sentra has always had the steering wheel a little to the left, and it doesn't pull to one side. Maybe it has to do with the way the car was built. I just learned to deal with it.

anyone else have that problem?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I think the adjustment on the rack is for making the car go in a staight line by itself, you can take the steering wheel off( PITA usually) and re-clock it a few notches.


----------



## Kris Ryback (Apr 19, 2004)

*The steering wheel was straight before the alignment*

So it might be possible to readjust the streeing wheel position to level (so the horn button in the middle is horizontal) from an adjustment on the rack ?


thx

kris :fluffy:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

No, I believe it has something to do with the amount of play in the steering box. In the manual it says it adjust the cars ability to return to center after turning the wheel slightly, like to compensate for pulling to one side. I really don't know what else to tell ya, unless you wanna take it in again and tell them to make sure the wheel is straight.


----------



## Kris Ryback (Apr 19, 2004)

*thx for the helpful responses*



minute rice sentra said:


> No, I believe it has something to do with the amount of play in the steering box. In the manual it says it adjust the cars ability to return to center after turning the wheel slightly, like to compensate for pulling to one side. I really don't know what else to tell ya, unless you wanna take it in again and tell them to make sure the wheel is straight.



I might do just that. I was thinking there might be a simple way to fix it but I think they created the problem by doing the alignment with the steering wheel slightly to the right.

thx for all your feedback and help

Kris :thumbup:


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Go back to the shop that did the wheel alignment and tell them to do it again. Sounds like your toe alignment is off.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

on most racks, where the steering wheel hooks up, there is a way to make the wheel level, most alignment places don't seem to do that. maybe it's because they don't tighten the bolt enough and the wheel comes free in a corner, like mine did.

if the car goes straight and doesn't pull then it's just the steering wheel not being centered, it can be fixed.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd go back and tell the lardasses to get it right. You went in with a straight wheel, you deserved it back with one. Make 'em do it right and consider another shop if you need another alignment. Little shit like this tells you a lot about the quality of mechanics at a shop.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

THey should have made sure the wheel was straight after the alignment. TAke it back and have them do it. Otherwise, just take the wheel off and reposition it.


----------

